# Do you want to have sex with beautiful women/men??



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I sure do.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

> Title


Way to blow the poll :b



> Do you want to have sex with beautiful women/men??


It's an exceedingly low priority and probably not a practical one at this time. (The "beautiful" bit is a little redundant. Why would you want to go at it with someone you don't find beautiful?)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

In ideal world yes, but its not going to happen.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Meh. Unless she's repulsively ugly, personality is way more important to me. She can be super hot but if she's super submissive and lies there like a log, I'd rather go look at femdom porn.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

"Beautiful" is kind of a weird term because I have unusual taste in women. The women I'm attracted to tend to not be the textbook definition of "beautiful". I think they're what I would define as beautiful if it was up to me but to me "beautiful" is a popular look that is decidedly unattractive to me.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

I think doing the ding dangs with someone with imperfections makes it a more bonding experience bc you like get to kiss and touch those imperfections and love every bit of them and I think that would be really beautiful sex and stuff.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

You do want to have sex with beautiful men/women?

Glad you've joined the bisexual brigade, OP.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Not my life goal but sleeping with someone I am attracted to would be nice. They don't have to be models or anything.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

is this a trick question?


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

My gf. so yes


----------



## Bawkward (Mar 8, 2015)

I question this poll.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

yes i actually want to have sex with a hot white guy


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

edit: I want progressive relations with one more abominable looking than me to make me feel special.'


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Imbored21 said:


> I sure do.


Well, in general, yeah :lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

No only the ugly ones.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Beautiful men only.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Kind Of said:


> You do want to have sex with beautiful men/women?
> 
> Glad you've joined the bisexual brigade, OP.


Let's hold a welcoming party.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

The question is actually a statement phrased as a question, OP.

You want to have sex with ''beautiful'' people. Whatever ''beautiful'' may mean in your conception. The only people that would say ''No'' are the asexuals.

Also, if you want to have sex with someone, you already find them beautiful enough.


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

My dream girl.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

Not really. I like women with a more unique look to them, even if it means stepping away from conventional beauty.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

sad vlad said:


> You want to have sex with ''beautiful'' people.


A couple of objections to that. It's possible to just be curious about sex in general and not necessarily caring about how your partner looks. Also, not everyone cares about appearance. For some of us, it's pure eyecandy and not important. I'd happily have my first with someone I don't find too pretty, there are plenty of other things I'm attracted to.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

No only with obese 4'2 trolls


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> "Beautiful" is kind of a weird term because I have unusual taste in women. The women I'm attracted to tend to not be the textbook definition of "beautiful". I think they're what I would define as beautiful if it was up to me but to me "beautiful" is a popular look that is decidedly unattractive to me.


this is how i feel too....beautiful is a very broad term to me..and depends on a FACE more than anything.For example, i've seen model thin,thick and fat beautiful women...and having sex with them all just based on appearance would be sweet...but really thick with that pear shape body is ideal for me.....big hips,thighs,calves....that's what i love most....


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Conviction07 said:


> My dream girl.


**** off.. She's mine


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

^lol


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I already do, you jelly? 

ok just one beautiful man.


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

Voted No.

Sex just isn't my priority right now. Been there, done that, now I'd prefer to have a witty conversation and a few laughs with someone I click with.


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

TobeyJuarez said:


> **** off.. She's mine


Fine, but I'll warn you, without makeup she's hideous. See.....


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Conviction07 said:


> Fine, but I'll warn you, without makeup she's hideous. See.....


And that's what this here Tennessee whisky is for


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

laysiaj said:


> ^lol


Your signature made me realize I have a dirty mind


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes. Yes I do.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

TobeyJuarez said:


> Your signature made me realize I have a dirty mind


Not so dirty if it took my signature for you to realize. :boogie


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No that sounds weird :no


----------



## Drusiya (Feb 21, 2015)

Yes. Hockey men are 'beautiful' to me...minus the sex. That'll never happen.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

No, I want to sit here being a virgin. Thought I'd age like cheap wine.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

There's this something called 'escorts'. And no, I woudl not.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

No, but I would like it to be a good man who would admire my beauty and adore me.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yes. i think so, i suppose that attraction is important. and of course we all define beauty differently... so my idea od beauty in a woman may not match other peoples idea of beauty,.

but I think that it would be very important for me for both of us to be hygienically very clean... because the answer would be no if it was a dirty unclean person.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

This is like asking, if you like good food.
Clearly, everybody will answer with yes.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

No OP, I want to have sex with my refrigerator, it's been giving me those sexy rapey eyes lately.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> No OP, I want to have sex with my refrigerator, it's been giving me those sexy rapey eyes lately.


You should install a red light inside for that red light district feel everytime you open the door that'll get her motor hummin :b


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Does a bear poop in the woods?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

blue2 said:


> You should install a red light inside for that red light district feel everytime you open the door that'll get her motor hummin :b


Mah fridge ain't no floozy!!! >:O


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

lol


----------



## hanzitalaura (Mar 3, 2013)

I have before and it wasn't any different that doing it with an average or less attractive man. It is true that when it comes down to it, it is the personality that matters.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I want to have sex with uglies.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

eveningbat said:


> No, but I would like it to be a good man who would admire my beauty and adore me.


You do have a lot of beauty to admire.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

nubly said:


> You do have a lot of beauty to admire.


Thank you. It makes me melt and smile.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

well I have probably f***D myself thousands of times by now over the years..... and I have always been beautiful..... LOL. so i say yes !  haha


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Conviction07 said:


> My dream girl.












This made me chuckle:lol


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Not saying the forums are flooded with this type of topic.. but to me sometimes i feel like these are similar topics that are repeated quite a bit.. I'm human i don't deny that; or that i have sexual feelings, & frustration.. but sex isn't gonna solve my problems, especially if i'm still dealing with SA, i'd rather have some good acquaintances, or something like that.. & then build up to a relationship in the future.. & like others have said, sex should be with someone attractive to your own eyes, beauty isn't what comes out of _PEOPLE magazine_ or _Sexiest woman/man_ alive, it's what you as a person are drawn to, & if those qualities are in line with yours.. or your beliefs, or whatever you call it.. someone can be beautiful sexually, on the outside.. but when you get to know them that's a whole other story, if i'm gonna have intercourse with a person, they betta' be as good looking on the inside, as they are outside, or it just doesn't work:no no fire, no passion.. when they have a certain type of character & personality, that's when things get sizzling.. for example, someone can look like Jennifer Lopez, & have her matching looks & booty, but end up being ..this










Well.. not exactly like that, but you get my drift :lol


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Not really. Depends what you mean by beauty. Personality, kindness, intelligence are the things that make people beautiful imo.


----------



## dadadoom (Nov 14, 2013)

minimized said:


> No, I want to sit here being a virgin. Thought I'd age like cheap wine.


**** yeah. Preserve your failure as a gamete donator and become a superior facepalm for evolution. Evolve that, you crazy **** "Nature".


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I just like the uggos and fatties.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Not especially, no.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

sure man


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Steve French said:


> I just like the uggos and fatties.


:doh :fall


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I would rather talk with them and bake cakes.


----------

